# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Τα Σουλτανίνια μας!

## Destat

Γειά σε όλους! Πέρασαν περίπου 5 μήνες που πήραμε το αγαπημένο ζευγαράκι μας και με την σχολή και τη δουλειά ,ξέχασα εντελώς να σας πω τα νέα μας!  :Happy0062: 

Ο μικρός μας Κουμπής είναι αγορασμένος απο μαγαζί και είναι στην παρέα μας απο τον Νοέμβριο, ενώ η γυναικάρα μας η Μόνα είναι πεσκέσι της Κωνσταντίνας ,απο τη δεύτερη γέννα του pied ζευγαριού της το 2016 ! Είναι πολύ αγαπημένο και δεμένο ζευγαράκι, λατρεύουν την αυγοτροφή με γαρίδα και σπιρουλίνα και φυσικά αδυναμία τους μεγάααλη είναι το μπάνιο, όπως στα περισσότερα ζεβράκια!
Ο Κουμπής, όπως μου είπαν η Κωνσταντίνα και ο Ευθύμης είναι Chestnut Flanked White της Continental ποικιλίας, ενώ η Μόνα η ζουζούνα, είναι η αγαπημένη μου μετάλλαξη pied! 

Ορίστε και μερικές φωτογραφίες να μας θαυμάσετε!  :Love0033: 









Κάνουμε το μπανάκι μας σαν καλή παπίτσα!    :Character0053:

----------


## Destat

Και μερικά παλιότερα βιντεάκια να δείτε τί καλά πουλάκια που είναι! Αγάπεεεες κοιτάξτε!






και ένα σύντομο με το μπανάκι μας!

----------


## peris

Την καταβρήκαν οι φατσούλες να μου πεις είτε αυτά είτε εμείς και ποιος δεν ανανεώνεται μετά από ένα κάλο μπανάκι !!!

----------


## Cristina

Αθηνά μου, να τα χαίρεσαι τα μπουμπούκια!!!! Και άνετο σπίτι έχουν, και φροντίδα, τι άλλο να ζητάνε; Διακοπές στα νησιά;  :Happy:

----------


## Destat

ΑαΑΑΑααα ευχαριστούμε! εεεε σε λίγο όντως νησιά θα ζητάνε, τα κάναμε κακομαθημένα! Τώρα ετοίμασα ένα κλουβί για τσιντσιλά να τα βάλω, βιλάρα θα έχουν!  :cool: 

αναμένετε φωτογραφίες!

----------


## Soulaki

Ειναι πολυ ομορφα, τα παπάκια σου. :Love0001: πολυ αγάπη στο νεράκι, έχουν.Να σου ζήσουν, και καλούς απογόνους.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Βασιλικά πουπουλένιο, χρωματιστό και τέλεια φροντισμένο το ζεύγος σου Αθηνά μου. 
Ξέρεις πόσο τα αγαπάω και αυτά τα ζουζούνια σου !!  :Love0033:

----------

